# 4th BFN :(



## smarky (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi all
Well 3 weeks ago I got my 4th bfn. 3 ICSI & 1fet.
These were all NHS which I am
Very greatful for. On my last cycle we self funded immune test so did steroids, clexane, intrepilid and prontogest along with me having an endu scratch.

I just don't know what to do now! Do we get a loan for ARGC which will mean getting onto dept of about 13k or try somewhere cheaper but may always think what if we went ARGC or go straight to adoption?
What bugs me more is no one knows why it isn't working yes I have pcos and Dh has LS but we get the blasto each time they just won't implant.

Any words of advice??
Xx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Mrs,

Commiserations on your negative.  It does not get any easier.  Like you, I had 5 straight negatives in a row under NHS.  As I was then 39, we decided to go to ARGC for one last attempt.

Thankfully we were blessed with a positive and I'm booked in for a section tomorrow to have our little girl.  As we had not spent any money on treatment up to that point, we had savings that we could use.

ARGC have such attention to detail and everyone is treated on an individual basis.  Money wise, (hold onto your hat), we actually spent just under £30,000 on this cycle but I was unlucky with my immunes and ended up having 7 IVIGs. 

Most of the ladies that I cycled with, spent an aversge of £12,000 - £15,000 to get to official test day, but the costs keep coming if you have a posiive, with ongoing scans, drugs and immunes.


At the end of the day we only have one life. I know plenty of people who spend similar amounts of money on high end cars or home improvements.  Also, the cost is spread out over several months so you can pay as you go along.

I felt that I'd prefer to have one attempt at the best clinic in the country than mess around with others and always be left thinking if only we had gone to ARGC.  

Best of luck with your decision,

Dee


----------



## smarky (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks dee, that's what I am thinking, wow30k!!!
Congrats and good luck tomo how exciting xx


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

We are considering going abroad for our paid IVF if our last NHS cycle fails. It is cheaper abroad but you have to pay for flights etc. Perhaps that could be an option for you?
Also considering immune treatment after this our third BFN - do you think it is worth doing?

Jenny xxx


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi Smarky,

I'm so sorry about your recent BFN. We had two fresh and one frozen cycle at our local NHS clinic. The second fresh cycle was self funded. All were BFN, although on paper we should be a straight forward case and the first two transfers were with blasts. 

We made the decision to move clinics, even though our nearest option was a good hour away. Our protocol hasn't really changed at all, but we still felt that the move has made a huge difference. Our consultant was lovely as were all the staff. The whole process just felt totally different, they monitored you more closely and it felt like less was just left to luck. Our official OTD is tomorrow but we have been testing positive all week so it looks like we have finally got our BFP!

Even if you can't decide where to go, it might be worth going for a consultation somewhere else, you never know what a fresh look at your file might bring. I have heard great things about ARGC but we decided to go more local first. The cycle was under £5k including drugs without the stress and extra expense of having to move to London for 3 weeks. We still felt like we could go to ARGC if it didn't work, but that we might not need such extreme measures just yet. 

Our other option would be Serum in Athens, I have heard great things about them, they seem to do most of the things ARGC do but at a considerably lower cost and with a really personal feel. There is loads of info about Serum under the Greece thread.

Best of luck whatever you decide

Xxx


----------

